# 8/25 Big Lagoon. Flounder so big we had to Gaff it!!



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Me and my buddy Jake (bayougrande) hit the Lagoon today early this morning. Started with strictly artificials early on the flats and only caught one small trout. Wind was cranking and there was alot of floating grass which made it tough to throw lures. Switched gears, caught some bait and hit the docks.....First dock yielded two chunky black snapper. Moved to the next one where I caught this STUD FLOUNDER!!








When we got him to the boat we didn't have a net and I was using 8lb mono and 20lb flouo leader so after trying to grab this doormat to no avail. I grabbed my little gaff I keep on board and STUCK 'EM!!.....DEFINATELY the first time I've gaffed a flounder....23" and 4.57 lbs.....After that we caught one more 14" flounder and another black snapper that pulled the hook beside the boat. Back at the dock by 11:30. Another great day on the water!!!
Thanks
Miles


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Good lord, that's a doormat. Congrats.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

That is a nice Flattie!!!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That's a good looking flounder congrats!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

WOW...that's one huge flounder.
Nice job.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome Fish!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Stud Flounder!


----------



## KOfishing (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice catch


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice slab of a flounder! Bet that made a few excellent fillets :thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG on that doormat!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

that was a hellva catch..and a great way to end a soggy...soggy..weekend....:thumbsup:


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

you sure thats not a halibut?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, nice fish!


----------

